# Indoor Gardening stuff (Lights, heat mats, planters)



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

I noticed over at woot.com they had some deals on indoor gardening equipment. They have a bunch of stuff, but I have no idea about quality, price, etc. Just thought I'd let you know!

I saw some T5 fixtures and bulbs, heat pads, planters, things called 'hot houses' and lots of other stuff. 

Again, no idea how good of a deal this really is, but just sharing!

http://home.woot.com/plus/indoor-gardening


----------

